
The emergence of Rescue Drones - gexos
https://medium.com/homeland-security/git-r-drone-a5e761cee35d
======
accurrent
As a firefighter, I have seen fires being put out by unmannned firefighting
machines (essentially a remote controlled tank with a nozzle mounted). To be
honest they aren't yet a replacement for firefighters however they definitely
help with industrial fires. Of course there is a lot of skepticism among the
older firefighters.

~~~
HLSensoryO
What about other professional fields - life guards, coast guard, forrest
patrol? Any adoption in these areas? Would think implementation costs would be
initial barrier to entry, but Moore's Law would indicate over the few years
that costs wouldn't be as prohibitive...

~~~
SideburnsOfDoom
In many of those fields, there are likely to still be jobs for humans,
directing and overseeing the drones. They don't "replace" the humans per
exactly, but push them into a supervisory role.

~~~
HLSensoryO
Thanks. I hear ya, but supervisor jobs are much more limited than operator
jobs. And if you don't have experience as an operator, how can you be expected
to supervise (especially the next generation)? Just saying:
[https://medium.com/homeland-security/if-you-don-t-think-
you-...](https://medium.com/homeland-security/if-you-don-t-think-you-re-
replaceable-by-a-robot-you-re-probably-already-halfway-out-the-door-
ce38abf6a650)

~~~
SideburnsOfDoom
> supervisor jobs are much more limited than operator jobs.

Absolutely. This is going to be the problem for everyone from cab drivers and
barristas to firefighters and factory workers ... actually it already is for
some factory workers.

------
Qworg
S&R has incredible structural challenges outside of "the FAA won't approve my
flights".

Drone operators in disaster zones need to comply with local authorities and
get permission to fly. Instead, we have yahoo pilots blocking access of
firefighting aircraft and complaining that they can't use their wide band
communications equipment in a bandwidth constrained environment.

